# Short term rental Edmonton



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello All

We need to activate our PR visa's in Jan 2011.
We plan to land then in Edmonton area.
Before deciding on an area we would like to rent on a 6 month term basis we would like a solution for 1-2 months. Any suggestions on this please? Myself, Wife and kids 3 ys and 5 yrs old.
I believe we need an address to activate our Visa's, so somewhere we can rent short term and explore the area of Edmonton from./ Calgary is a possible area also.
No job as yet.

Any advice would be greatly received.

Kind Regards

Duncan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello All
> 
> We need to activate our PR visa's in Jan 2011.
> We plan to land then in Edmonton area.
> ...


You do not need an address to activate your visa. It's better if you have an address to have your cards sent to, but that can be done later.
You will find it difficult to rent for any time less than one year and if you have no Canadian credit history the landlord may insist on one year's rent up front. As regards the shore term (1-2 months) perhaps you should google for an apartment hotel.
Hopefully someone from Edmonton will be along to assist you further.
Much good luck.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello All
> 
> We need to activate our PR visa's in Jan 2011.
> We plan to land then in Edmonton area.
> ...


Try VRBO is Vacation Rentals By Owner


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

I know of someone who went to edmonton in august renting in spruce grove no credit history wasnt asked for a full years rent upfront! how can any landlord expect you to have that kind of cash??????? its over $1200 a month for a townhouse no-one would have that kind of money to pay a whole years rent upfront! i have been looking at lots of rental sites andmost are for 1 year there are the odd ones that are 6 months. good luck!


----------

